# Compensation? Complaint?



## Golfwife (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all

I'm kind of at the end of my tether here....

We have been staying in a short term rental / holiday let for the past month and after week one in the apartment the washing machine broke down and was taken away for repairs. We have spent the past three weeks without a washing machine.
We are due to renew the lease to stay on for another month, but the washing machine still has not arrived (bear in mind that I am job hunting right now and each time they say the machine is coming back or every time they said they would pick it up - I have had to stay in to wait for them, which has generally meant ALL DAY!).

Each time we have mentioned what has happened to other ex-pats all we hear is "that's Dubai" which would be funny if I wasn't handwashing smalls in the bathroom and debating how to clean the bedding!

Is there any right to complaint here?
Furthermore is there any right to request compensation of any kind?

Very frustrated and confused (and quickly running out of clean clothes!).

Thanks
GW


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ask building management to move to another apartment or ask them to bring a washing machine from an empty apartment.


----------



## Golfwife (Jul 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Ask building management to move to another apartment or ask them to bring a washing machine from an empty apartment.


Is that possible if its a private rental through an agency/landlord?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Then ask the agency that does the lets. Do they run the building? Do they have more apartments? Be assertive, say you don't want to move but you cannot continue without a machine and these are the options - fix it, replace it, move it out/move another one in or you move to another apartment. Does it say you get white goods in your lease?


----------



## Golfwife (Jul 15, 2013)

They don't run the building but they do have other apartments.
The lease is of the extremely basic variety and doesn't mention any repairs etc, and very strangely the inventory makes no mention whatsoever of the washing machine or the refrigerator, but counts every plate and bed sheet......


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Golfwife said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm kind of at the end of my tether here....
> 
> ...



This is a very unreasonable situation; you have already been already overly-patient with waiting for 3 weeks. A washing machine is critical to any household, a few days downtime is already to long. Any compensation will be totally goodwill from the landlord; do not expect that. Definitely do not renew the lease / rent without having a replacement machine installed; keep on pushing the management or landlord. 

Just so you know, if an appliance agent has no spare parts in stock, it may even take 6 weeks before repair can be done. Its unfortunate that some people call it a Dubai thing, but the truth is that these things happen here, and you have hardly any rights that protect you...


----------



## Golfwife (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I've taken the bull by the horns and just sent off a rather firm but polite email stating that it is unreasonable to not have a working washing machine in the flat for the past three weeks and that although we have been extremely patient unless the machine arrives tomorrow at a time which fits in with my schedule (seeing as for some reason I HAVE to be here to let them in...) we will have no other option but to seek alternative accommodation.

I think that is fairly reasonable (especially as today was effectively the last day of the lease - i.e. we were supposed to be out by 12 midday, but there has been no new lease agreement, no exchange of cash or other payment......)

Just have to sit back and watch this space now....
GW


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck - let us know the outcome.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

haha

you have a h3ll of a lot to learn if this is bothering you

yes it is wrong. so much here is wrong. at first the number of wrongs out number the number of rights. that changes after 3-6 months. we've all had the same and lived through it. 

after a few years here I credit my usual patience but occasional ability to erupt with rage as my saving grace.....

It's not difficult once you adjust your "normal" mindset though it is still infuriating when people don't do what they say.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

In a not well known rule, holiday rentals are "illegal" unless it is a hotel apartment, (the same type of illegal as Skype), maybe the company is taking advantage of that fact to be confident you would not be able to complain about it anywhere


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Send all your washing to the laundry and send the landlord the bill!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Golfwife said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I've taken the bull by the horns and just sent off a rather firm but polite email stating that it is unreasonable to not have a working washing machine in the flat for the past three weeks and that although we have been extremely patient unless the machine arrives tomorrow at a time which fits in with my schedule (seeing as for some reason I HAVE to be here to let them in...) we will have no other option but to seek alternative accommodation.
> 
> ...


A strongly worded email will have zero impact. The only thing that will work is calling constantly and bugging them or going to the office directly and becoming a nuisance. Until not replacing it becomes more of a bother than replacing it, nothing will happen.

Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Unless you are in someones face, annoying the hell out of them they will ignore you.

As previously said, it's not right but it's how things happen in Dubai.


----------



## Golfwife (Jul 15, 2013)

A quick update.

The email prompted many apologies and a lot of blame levied at the company that was supposed to be delivering the new washing machine....
This was followed by phone calls to apologise and way too much detail about what was being done to get the washing machine and try and install it straight away.....

Needless to say - there is still no washing machine, but it is due to be delivered over the next couple of days (there go any plans I had for leaving the apartment....) but I have taken this as a lesson in how things work in Dubai. A test for my patience shall we say.

GW


----------

